# need help



## hockey2592 (Dec 10, 2009)

i have a 2001 maxima se and it wont go past 3,000 rpms for some reason idk why and when i fist start it up in the morning it runs real rough the car only has 58k miles on it i just changed the spark plugs an it still runs rough what could be the problem with both things?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Is the mass air flow meter plugged in?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Is the fuel filter ok? A clogged filter will limit revs due to lack of fuel.


----------



## hockey2592 (Dec 10, 2009)

would the MAF reader be the actual MAF plugged in? and i havent checked the fuel filter how would i know if i needed a new one?


----------

